# First house...and I need serious living room help!!



## whammytap (Jan 18, 2011)

The furniture you've picked out goes well together and would look great in that room. Don't worry about filling it up with furniture--less is more. Get what you've picked out; only purchase more furniture if you need more storage. A couple of tall stools would be great for the little bar counter.

I would recommend against going all brown and black, as it will make the room very dark--a dark room always seems smaller than it is. If you plan to paint, don't make it any darker than it is. Stick to lighter, brighter colors for walls, and always, always keep the ceiling whitest white.

Aside from that? Maybe a few framed posters or photos on the walls. Don't be afraid to display large frames. Lots of tiny pictures on the walls look more cluttered than a few large pieces. Don't forget window treatments--since you will be having a T.V. in this room, make sure you get nice heavy curtains to block glare from the screen. Oh, and a couple of houseplants are always a nice touch. Keep them near that nice sunny window!

Good luck and go get 'em!

P.S.--if you intend to entertain any females in your new place, make sure you have a wastebasket in the bathroom and a box of Kleenex in the living room. These are little touches we notice and appreciate!


----------



## jonnyc4t (May 19, 2011)

whammytap said:


> The furniture you've picked out goes well together and would look great in that room. Don't worry about filling it up with furniture--less is more. Get what you've picked out; only purchase more furniture if you need more storage. A couple of tall stools would be great for the little bar counter.
> 
> I would recommend against going all brown and black, as it will make the room very dark--a dark room always seems smaller than it is. If you plan to paint, don't make it any darker than it is. Stick to lighter, brighter colors for walls, and always, always keep the ceiling whitest white.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!! Do you have any other colors I could work into the room? How would I go about doing that?

My main concern is rug/table coloring, im thinking black might not be a good idea now but I really have no other way to go besides more brown.


----------



## zrd5005 (May 8, 2011)

First off I love your living room, kitchen and especially the hardwood floors. 

If I had a fireplace I would love to do the same thing but I noticed two potential problems. The first is the space requirement of the entertainment center, if you put a center to the left of the fireplace it will take up quite a bit of room and eliminate the use of the corner) (also size of tv as to whether it will fit above the fireplace) and the second is your floorplan (you want your tv to be visually accessible from your chairs/couch/loveseat)

My opinion of furniture is that if your buying a house that nice, and that you plan on living at for a while, buy furniture that you will be happy with in the foreseeable future , and that will last as long as your need it, as well as the quality of the furniture matching the quality of your home. Also for major purchases make sure you buy from somewhere where you can try it out. (couches can look nice in photos, but you want to make sure its soft/firmness level is that of what you want) I personally like the pictures of items from ikea and was thinking about them but I really wanted more reliable and professional furniture that I plan to use for the next 15-20 years. I bought mine from http://www.raymourflanigan.com/ which from my research has had very good prices compared to most online sites (and cheaper than most for the modern type of furniture I wanted)

By chance do you have more pictures of your living room or a floor plan to get a general idea of where you want to put all of your furniture?


----------



## jonnyc4t (May 19, 2011)

zrd5005 said:


> First off I love your living room, kitchen and especially the hardwood floors.
> 
> If I had a fireplace I would love to do the same thing but I noticed two potential problems. The first is the space requirement of the entertainment center, if you put a center to the left of the fireplace it will take up quite a bit of room and eliminate the use of the corner) (also size of tv as to whether it will fit above the fireplace) and the second is your floorplan (you want your tv to be visually accessible from your chairs/couch/loveseat)
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do not have any better pictures of the room. I pulled these off of a real estate site that they used to market the home. As for the furniture that is actually the only stuff that I have bought so far. It was purchased from Jordans which is a 20 minute drive from my home. I tried it out and all of that good stuff – very comfortable and with it being microfiber I was told it is easy to clean.

The TV I have also just purchased, it’s a 55 inch LED. I bought a low profile tilting wall mount so that way I can tilt the tv down to make the viewing angle better for the couches. I read up about placing a TV over a fireplace and everyone suggests it being a bad idea due to neck pain…but I have never had an issue. The 42 inch plasma that I currently have in my apartment is hung higher than eye view and I have never had any issue with it.

As for the entertainment center going to the left, it is very small. Big enough to fit the essentials – a cable box, ps3 and HTPC. I personally still think it may look awkward and out of place being there but everyone else seems to disagree. I guess I will have to wait and see.

I am unsure of what color rug I could get besides a brown/black one to work more color into the room. I will keep looking to see what I can find, as risky as it is maybe a white rug with hints of brown or black in it. That’s not really adding much color to the room but it could help break the brown/black up.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*hmm*

I can't quite figure out what color your wall is. How about something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Dalyn-Montere...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305857294&sr=1-25
Then you could put accent pillows on your couch in the teal/blue color.


----------



## jonnyc4t (May 19, 2011)

klmeenan said:


> I can't quite figure out what color your wall is. How about something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Dalyn-Montere...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1305857294&sr=1-25
> Then you could put accent pillows on your couch in the teal/blue color.


The couch came with some really comfy pillows, I'd hate to replace them. Maybe I'm being too picky. I do like that rug, maybe it would work anyways even without accent pillows!


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

The hardest part is finding a rug in the price range you are looking for. I have purchased a couple off of craigslist which is great if you don't mind used items. You can use your current pillows. There is a red carpet at walmart that is red and beige for $50. You need some color.


----------



## jonnyc4t (May 19, 2011)

klmeenan said:


> The hardest part is finding a rug in the price range you are looking for. I have purchased a couple off of craigslist which is great if you don't mind used items. You can use your current pillows. There is a red carpet at walmart that is red and beige for $50. You need some color.


I was willing to spend anything up to 500 but obviously the cheaper the better.

I will be sure to post some pictures once everything is all said and done. I close a week from today. :thumbup:


----------

